# rooting strawberry runners



## Heritage (May 30, 2005)

I have access to numerous strawberry runners for free, but I always thought the runners had to root themselves and then you sever them from the mother plants. Can I cut the runners before they have rooted (they are grown on plastic) and root them indoors? Has anyone tried something like this? Thanks.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

I let mine take root where they want. Then I cut them from the mother plant & replant them where I want them to grow. I've never had a problem doing it this way and it's the easiest way for me to deal with them & not take up a ton of my time.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

I tried that - adn couldn't get them to root except when they were still attached to the mother plant. THen, when I dug them up adn cut them off - they wilted and died.....
SO - my solution was to put out one of those little plastic things you get flowers from at the store and put some dirt in it - root them in there - adn then when they were established - I cut them off and planted them where I wanted them.....without disturbing the roots.....

That's what worked for me.....


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I've tried rooting them, still fixed to the mother plant, in flowerpots, held down by opened paperclips. I've also been given the chance to grab hundreds, straight from the motherplant, and try that way....I took them straight home, and spent til midnight, by candlelight, planting them. Both ways worked fine...the grab and plant was less hassle.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

I have never heard to cut them from the mother plant. I just let mine grow where they want. Is there an advantage to cutting them from the mother plant if I don't care about transplanting?


----------



## Heritage (May 30, 2005)

SusieM - you just cut the unrooted runner plants and planted them inside and they did well? That is what I am thinking of doing...A pick your own strawberry farm told me I could take all the runners off their plants just for the asking. Since they are grown on plastic they haven't rooted. If I cut them and plant them, do I need to use a rooting hormone or anything on them? Thanks.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

My growing season is likely alot different from yours but here is the process. I normally plant in late September and start picking in early Januarly. The plants are done in mid May with runners beginning in Mid April. I pull the plastic up and let the runners root over June/July/August, keeping them watered well all the time. Once they are rooted well, I water them really well one last time to soaking or if I can time it right, a nice summer thunderstorm will do. Once they are rooted and have about 2-3" roots, I cut them from the mother plant after watering. I let them stay rooted for a week or two after severing the umbilical cord and THEN pull them up for transplanting. 

I then replant in mid September. Going on 10 years doing it this way. If it is hot in September, and it usually is, I may wait a week or two to plant them.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you can take the runners that are sending out roots in search of soil, you should be able to get them to root even after cutting them from the mother plant. The keys are to keep them from drying out, keep them out of direct sun until they root themselves, and give them nice soft soil to root into. Keep them moist continually. You can bend wire into a staple shape and 'anchor' them to the soil so you have really good contact. You can go a step further and plant them (pinned down) in a tray of 4 inch pots, loosely covered with plastic (on hoops, use heavier wire to make them) and in a bright shady spot and well watered. You want good ventilation so they don't mold and rot, but enough coverage to stabilize the moisture level (like a mini greenhouse). Cutting slits in the plastic helps. 

Since you have an unlimited supply, why not try all kinds of different methods and share your successes with us. You really don't have anything to lose by trying, since they're free (my favorite price)!


----------

